# Cutler



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Benson marina was producing bullhead catfish this weekend. I watched some bait fishermen pick up quite a few for this time of year. I managed a couple of crappie. Looks like the swamps starting to warm up.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Cutler is the one lake I really want to get to know. With all that shallow water out there, you would think the deeper areas would hold more fish, but it seems to me that I catch more fish in shallow water. How big where the Crappie? 
I am hoping to find a walleye spot out there soon.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

The crappie were far and few. Sizes ranged from 6 to 11 inches. Cutler has some great fishing and quality fish. It takes work to learn it, but has alot to offer if you put in the time. Pretty much like any other body of water I guess, just a little bit trickier than most.


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

I am guessing that you are north of Valleyview? I have fished it a few times but I have never caught a crappie. How far north are you going?


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've caught crappie from Valleyview to Amalga. They're scattered throughout the reservoir and river. It's one of those places that can require an awful lot of time to figure out. It's worth it if you've got the time and ambition. The rivers rising rapidly however and I expect fishing will slowdown until the water warms back up a little - than again, you never know.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Walleye??? There's no walleye in Cutler.... I'd head a crossed the border if I was you..... Oneida should be turning on soon....


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been looking at Cutler as another place to try but know nothing about it. Is it a place where I can fish out of a small JON boat or is it more of a place that is designed for big boats?


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

USU have stated there is a good population in Cutler. They netted a bunch out of there. I know about Onieda, have already been up there to fish the river, but the flows were too high.

Cutler is not a place for big boats. Avg depth is like 6 ft. and large stretches can be less than a 2ft. We got our little aluminum stuck out in the middle, when we wondered off from the channel. I got fed up and just jumped out and dragged us to deeper water. That was funny, but not fun.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

So Cutler is definately a really safe place for a JON boat then? All I have is a 5 hp motor and a 30lbs Minn Kota on a 10' JON. I just got nervous when I heard the term marina used. That usually indicates larger boats.


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

There are walleye in Cutler. Good age and size structure, which is especially surprising for the shallow depths, warm temperatures, and high turbidity seen most of the year. But, the forage for them (mainly YOY carp) is endless.

Put in your work and you'll find them. I won't give out specific locations, but being with USU I know it possible to get some trophies. I would not recommend eating walleye out of Cutler, however. CPR. Maybe a few smaller ones for the pan every now and then but its just not healthy for people to eat many walleye of any size often from Cutler, especially larger ones.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

I wouldn't eat anything out of Cutler! Everything I catch out of there goes right back in....except Carp.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What makes Cutler fish bad to eat?


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

They have very high levels of PCB's there is an advisory not to eat the fish out of there.
*edit 
I thought there was an advisory, but after reading up on it, there isn't one.
They did a sampling and found high levels of PCB's and dioxins in the catfish and high values in the Walleye. They said the sampling results support a fish advisory, but they must take more samples to legally declare an advisory.

Here is the link: http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/HAC/PHA/Cutler ... 090605.pdf


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Is there a good and bad time to go up to Cutler since the rivers flow thru there? Has anyone had any luck on the Bass up there and where can I go to find out water flow and reports for the lake?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> What makes Cutler fish bad to eat?


I know that the all of cache valleys treated sewer water flows into there and the water is nasty. I use to fish Benson Marina all the time when I was going to school up there and I wouldn't have even wanted to swim in it, people ski and jet ski, but not me. :lol:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, bro.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I work for the Division of Water Quality and was involved in the fishery study that took place on Cutler Reservoir, and I can tell you that when it comes to walley, there are some pigs in there. I can also tell you that I would not hesitate to eat bass, walleye, or crappie out of Cutler Reservoir. Lots of people eat the fish they catch below Cutler Reservoir, and it is the same water.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So now we have both sides to the story.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

From what I have experienced growing up fishing the area you might be surprised what you can catch. I witnessed a 6 pound brown caught and have caught a trout or two myself in that mud hole. Yes, I have caught walleye, occasionally someone picks up a real dandy. You might even find some smallmouth if you do your home work. Just familiarize yourself with the channels and be careful when venturing up the rivers. There are a lot of underwater obstructions such as trees and stumps. There are some extremely shallow areas but paying attention to the land contours and the birds will keep you pointed in the right direction. Just think of it as a river, and not a lake. I am extremely curious about the health advisories that have been discussed. I've eaten fish out of cutler for years. A healthy portion of those fish have been catfish. Have there been any recent conclusive test results or are people speaking from hearsay.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I also grew up in the area, and can tell you that I have caught some dandy German Browns in the area some up to 6 lbs and one Rainbow trout. I have also caught alot of Walleye, which I have also eaten. I have caught a ton of small mouth, and a few good sized Large mouth. If you find the right spot for bluegill and Crappie it can be every cast. I have seen some huge catfish come out of there, and it is a great place to bow fish for carp due to the shallowness of the reservoir. It is really an amazing fishery if you know where to look. I would imagine that it will only get better as the belt gets tightened down on the treatment plants that discharge to the reservoir.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

re: Fiction32

You should follow the link on my previous post. It leads to a sampling done in 2005 and I don't believe it's hearsay. They sampled only a few fish, probably from one area, so it is not conclusive enough to declare an advisory, they would have to do more tests. But they did find carcinogenic (Cancer Causing) levels in both and all the walleye and catfish they tested. I too have eaten fish from polluted water and I have yet to grow a third eye. But it's not something someone should play with IMO...

Everybody knows smoking causes cancer, but no one knows exactly how many cigs till you get it....thats why people still smoke.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

For one of my watershed science courses we visited the sewage plant out on valleyview. They claim the fish in cutler are safe to eat, but they said to not eat too much walleye due to the higher levels of mercury. 

The government is actually monitoring the sewage plant to lower the sulfur levels that are being released. (I'm not sure if it is sulfur or something else, can't remember).


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I know that the Mercury levels are not too high since the state just got done monitoring for mercury about a year and a half a go and the results were negative. Logan City is monitoring for phosphorus. The new TMDL has required them to significantly reduce the phsophorus they are discharging into Cutler Reservoir.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

captain said:


> I know that the Mercury levels are not too high since the state just got done monitoring for mercury about a year and a half a go and the results were negative. Logan City is monitoring for phosphorus. The new TMDL has required them to significantly reduce the phsophorus they are discharging into Cutler Reservoir.


Phosphorous. Now I remember.  Good to know mercury isn't too high too.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

where would you try your luck for kitty up there ?


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure about this time of year, but in June through summer they are in close to the reeds in just a few feet of water. I do the best at night from a boat. My bro-in-law caught a 11lb next to the Benson bridge.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UTEXPLORER said:


> Not sure about this time of year, but in June through summer they are in close to the reeds in just a few feet of water. I do the best at night from a boat. My bro-in-law caught a 11lb next to the Benson bridge.


Thanks That A pretty good size kitty there.


----------

